# What Is Your Acne Treatment Line/regimen?



## Mandy4610 (Oct 26, 2009)

I got a sample 3 step kit of Clinique acne treatment solutions from Sephora. I will be using it for the next few days to see how it does. (Reviews anyone?) They claim that you see a difference in a matter of days
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have been using Black soap and Shea butter for the last 4-5 weeks and I have not seen much of a difference. I have not had major breakouts, but I have had a few pimples and blackheads
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is your current acne treatment regimen? Have you had success with one line or several/combination lines?
Please share.


----------



## makeupnewbie86 (Oct 26, 2009)

I have not used Clinique's 3 step program yet but it does sound promising.  I am currently using Murad's Acne Treatment and I am starting to see some results.  I have been using it for baout 2 months now and at first my skin went through the purging period which was horrible but now am I starting to see some really good results.  I also use MAC VAE and thermal mask 2x a week and it helps as well.


----------



## Asela88 (Oct 26, 2009)

I used the foaming wash from clinique and I wasn't crazy about the instant foam..But I honestly didn't give it a chance I used it for a week and it felt like my skin was getting worse but the girl at clinique told me sometimes your skin gets worse before it gets better..right now I'm actually using shisheido pureness and my liking it I'm using the whole syst
from them..i hope clinique works out for you because alot of people rave that it's great


----------



## 2Fruits (Oct 26, 2009)

Well I've been on BCP (Yasmin) for about 6 months and that has cleared up my skin so so so much, so now I seriously just wash my face with water and use an spf 15 + moisturiser!

Before that I had tried many different acne treatments 
-Proactiv (bleached the towels!!!)
- tetracyclines (doxycycline etc.) to which I eventually developed a tolerance to
-AHAs/BHAs but these made my skin flake

but what worked best for me (until I developed an allergy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) was washing my face with:
1. cetaphil
2. then applying a thin layer of Benzac gel on my entire face and neck (I'm from Aus, not sure if you guys have it) (it's a 2.5% benzol peroxide gel)
3. Moisturising with neutrogena oil free with spf 15+

This worked quite well. I still got the occasional spot, but not nearly as bad. Anyway then I found out the acne was due to hormonal issues and PCOS!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Oct 26, 2009)

Im anal about my skin care routine, and I have to admit I don't have acne, but I do get the occasional blemish.  Now I notice my skin is much brighter, smoother and I get less breakouts with this new routine.  I started about 2-3 months ago...

AM-
Clinique Acne Foaming Wash
Clinique Acne Toner
Estee Lauder Idealist Pore Minimizing Serum (Also exfoliates)
Estee Lauder Hydra Bright Lotion (No SPF but it's oil free and helps clear up past acne marks and renew skin.

PM
Clinique Acne Foaming Wash
Clinique Acne Toner
Estee Lauder Night Repair Serum
Estee Lauder Hydra Bright Lotion (If I am having breakouts, I switch to the Clinique Acne lotion at night but too drying for me everyday.)

Also thinking of switching to Estee Lauder Day Wear Lotion for AM since that has SPF and using the Hydra Bright Cream for Norm/Combo at night since it's winter but we shall see.  This is kinda expensive and I'm low on funds so I'll use what I have until I run out : )

Oh, and I also use the Estee Lauder Idealist Micro Derm Scrub at least once a week, it heats up to open your pores as a mask, leave on then has buffing beads to slough off dead skin after! Leaves my face bright and clean!  

Good Luck.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2009)

l'oreal skin genesis gives me the best results. i have really oily skin, skin gensis removes excess oil while still leaving just the right amount as to not make my skin dry and uncomfortable. i use the deep cleansing scrub at night and the gel cleanser sometimes in the morning. i use the oil free moisturizer in the morning and garnier nutritioniste skin renew at night. my regime is nice and cheap.


----------



## yupitzTara (Oct 28, 2009)

I use Clinique 3-step... but my w/the different moisturizing gel.  I also use neutrogena acne spot treatment (it has benzoyle peroxide in it).  my face is clear, i have a few marks on my face, but no real break outs.


----------



## DigitalRain (Oct 29, 2009)

Retin A cream 0.1% and Obagi Clear at bedtime after cleansing my face.


----------



## splendid_prince (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm using the clinique 3-step for oily skin and it works for me. As long as my oil is controlled, I rarely breakout.


----------



## katheartsmakeup (Nov 5, 2009)

I love this regimen lately! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







AIEEEEE SHUT UP FIREWORKS! (it's fireworks night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) yay they're quiet now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AM Routine:

Simple Oil Control Cleansing Wipes
Exuviance Eye Cream (don't know the name, it's a sample and I love it!)
Nivea Visage Young stay matte Mattifying Gel Cream (it's a mattifying moisturiser)

PM:

Simple Oil Control Cleansing Wipes
St Ives Apricot Scrub (blemish fighting version)
Exuviance Eye Cream (don't know the name, it's a sample and I love it!)
Nivea Visage Young stay matte Mattifying Gel Cream (it's a mattifying moisturiser) 

Once a week I apply:

Face mask (changes)
Exuviance Rich Moisturiser (again a sample, I forgot the name)






 love it!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 5, 2009)

here is what i do and use-

am -

elemis tri enzyme facial wash
clarins toner
clarins moisuriser

pm-

phillosophy purity cleanser 
clarins cleanser
clarins toner
quinoderm cream on forehead and chin
clarins moisturiser

and the twice a week i use the elemis tri enzyme face mask and olay microdermabration kit


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 5, 2009)

My current regimen, which works really well for me aside from the occasional hormonal breakout.

AM:
Equate Gentle Skin Cleanser (Walmart knock-off of Cetaphil cleanser, it's actually better!)
Olay Complete (normal skin version)
Mario Badescu Hyaluronic Eye Cream

PM:
Neutrogena Night Calming Makeup Remover Wipes
Boots Botanics Moisturizing Deep Clean Foam
PTR AHA/BHA Acne Clearing Gel
Korres Yogurt Cream


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 5, 2009)

For reference, my main acne issue would be clogged pores and blackheads with the occasional pimple.

AM
cleanse face with Dove soap
apply Boots Sensitive Skin alcohol free toner
apply Neutrogena Oil-Free Acne Stress Control, 3-in-1 Acne Treatment (contains 2% salicylic acid)
apply Pro Activ Green Tea moisturizer in dry areas (chin, nasal folds)

PM
remove makeup with jojoba oil, gently wipe off as much as possible.
exfoliate with Clean & Clear scrub
wash face with Purpose Gentle Cleansing Wash
apply Pro Active Repairing Lotion (2.5% benzoyl peroxide I believe)
apply Green Tea moisturizer to dry areas (chin, nasal folds)

Things that are very important in my regimen no matter what products I'm using would be:
 -to exfoliate pretty much every day, gently of course.
 -using a chemical exfoliant (can be BHA, AHA, mandelic acid etc) AS WELL as Benzoyl Peroxide.
 -moisturize as needed!
 -makeup removal is a MUST.


----------



## ashk36 (Nov 5, 2009)

I still wonder if birth control would help my skin. It's pretty pointless for me to use but either way...how much has it helped those of you who use it?


----------



## dolcedaniela (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_I still wonder if birth control would help my skin. It's pretty pointless for me to use but either way...how much has it helped those of you who use it?_

 
from reviews I've seen online it varies from person to person. I asked my doctor and he told me it might help me so I've been on it for a week now. I'll update you if I see some miraculous changes in my skin but it's worth a try if you're aware of the side effects and risks as well as the benefits of course.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_I still wonder if birth control would help my skin. It's pretty pointless for me to use but either way...how much has it helped those of you who use it?_

 
using birth control has made i huge huge difference to my skin.

i currently use all the clinique anti- blemish line, but use the DDMG when im not so breaking out, along with the turnaround skin concentrate, and all about eyes concentrate. i love love love clinique - this is the only acne solution that has worked for me, and it was a long three years of searching.

highly recommend clinique


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 8, 2009)

After trying every acne/blemish product under the sun, I actually switched to a regimen that I read (I think) Nina Garcia has used. Very very simple, and with minimum chemicals.

Cetaphil face wash
Witch hazel toner
Olay Active Hydrating Cream

My skin isn't perfect yet, but after using it only a few days, my skin looks 10x better and I haven't gotten any blemishes since switching.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Nov 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2Fruits* 

 
_Well I've been on BCP (Yasmin) for about 6 months and that has cleared up my skin so so so much, so now I seriously just wash my face with water and use an spf 15 + moisturiser!_

 
I've been on Yasmin for 3 years and it's cleared up my acne for the most part. As a teen I had oily/combination skin with most of my acne in my T-zone and apples of my cheeks. Now I have normal to dry skin with the occasional blemishes appearing around my period.

I don't use any acne-specific treatments, I keep up my regular cleanse and moisturize routine when I have a breakout. For any open pimples or blemishes, I dab it with alcohol on a Q-tip then apply Polysporin.

-A


----------



## ashk36 (Nov 8, 2009)

It's not really controlling the breakouts for me. My african black soap does the trick quite well. I desperately need help with clearing the red spots I have left over from every tiny pimple. When I get out of the shower, I don't even like looking at myself in the mirror. The spots are so red that they look like actual pimples, but they're not. They look extra bad because my skin is so pale. It's embarassing. I can't leave the house without concealer. If I'm not wearing something to cover up the red spots, I don't even like looking people in the eye. I wish I knew something would DEFINITELY work. Then I'd gladly spend the money. But I don't want to shell out $300 for a series of chemical peels if I'm not going to see results, ya know what I mean? I'm so jealous of girls who can go out without foundation and still have gorgeous skin.


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_It's not really controlling the breakouts for me. My african black soap does the trick quite well. I desperately need help with clearing the red spots I have left over from every tiny pimple. When I get out of the shower, I don't even like looking at myself in the mirror. The spots are so red that they look like actual pimples, but they're not. They look extra bad because my skin is so pale. It's embarassing. I can't leave the house without concealer. If I'm not wearing something to cover up the red spots, I don't even like looking people in the eye. I wish I knew something would DEFINITELY work. Then I'd gladly spend the money. But I don't want to shell out $300 for a series of chemical peels if I'm not going to see results, ya know what I mean? I'm so jealous of girls who can go out without foundation and still have gorgeous skin._

 
Hey, have you tried apple cider vinegar? I have the same problem as you..every spot i get leaves a red mark behind..no matter how small. Even if i don't pop it and I find the acv really helps with the marks. It works as a toner after cleansing and helps red marks fade away.


----------



## ashk36 (Nov 9, 2009)

I tried the ACV, but I don't think I used it for long enough to see results. It was a pain in the butt to have to stink like vinegar for 20 minutes every night. I would have to stand in front of a fan to let it dry. My boyfriend surprisingly liked the smell, "Baby you smell like a pickle!! Mmmm!!" He's weird. I'm thinking about chemical peels, but dammit they're expensive and I don't have insurance to go to a dermatologist. I had a lactic peel once and I guess it was just too weak for me because I saw no difference. Maybe if I'd had more than one, but again, EXPENSIVE!!


----------



## Junkie (Nov 9, 2009)

My post might be long, I'm sorry! So many skin issues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I've tried pretty much everything in the darn drugstore! 

What I use now:

-Huggies Green Tea & Cucumber Baby Wipes to take off the make-up
-GOSH Lift Off The Day Eye Make-up Remover
-Ponds Refreshing Cold Cream (heavy make-up only aka creative stuff)

Shower:

-Neutrogena Grapefruit Face Wash with Salicylic Acid (banishes the greasies)
-Panoxyl Cream Face Wash with Benzoyl Peroxide 5%

Spot Treatment:

-12.5% BP cream (yes, I know its high, but it works despite the flakiness)

And for gruesome breakouts:

-Mixture of cotton soaked in Tea Tree Oil & 70% Isopropyl Alcohol used as a toner

~~~~

It may seen excessive, but I've had acne since I was 11 and I'm 23 now. I tried Pro-activ - it worked for the first 3 months and then came back with a vengeance once I stopped using it. I also tried going on oral contraceptives - didn't do a damn thing - same with the shot, Depo provera. 

I finally took Accutane - which is a really strong acne medication with severe side effects on a list as long as my arm! It worked - my face was completely clear within a month. Before this, I had never really gone more than a week with atleast a minimum of 5-10 active pimples, pustules, cysts, or blackheads on my face. Its gross, but its true.

I stopped taking the meds after 3 months - too many side effects! That was back in Feb '08 - I STILL have this crazy ass tan line from Aug'08 that refuses to fade. Thats how screwy this stuff is to your body. 

I started oral contraceptives again and then went off after maybe a year. This caused ovarian cysts...they totally eff up your hormones and make you break out like crazy....so I've been dealing with that since Sept of this year. My face isn't clear, but I'm taking a tetracycline - which is an antibiotic for the infections in my face (aka, zits). Its working, but its expensive. A pill is a bit over a buck a day and it works as long as I keep taking it indefinately....which is bad since its an antibiotic and you can develop a tolerance to it. Ugh.

Sorry...that was long....but my skin FAILS AT LIFE.


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Nov 10, 2009)

Neutrogena Skin Id stuff works great for me. I used Proactiv for about 3 years with so so results. Since I was about 10 or 11 Ive tried every damn OTC drugstore acne regimen with so so to crappy results.

 So pretty much now I stick to skin ID with L'oreal's pink skin genesis soap sometimes ( it comes in a pump which is grrrreat for in the shower). I exfoliate with olay 2 step micro dermabrasion thingy. I also use Biore pore strips. Best thing I can say that has worked for me though that I havent seen other gals post is ......exercise !!! When I exercise regularly ( jogging, swimming, breaking a good sweat and getting my heart pumping) it makes my skin look fab. Obviously wash off real well in the shower after wards but exercise does wonders for me ! It helps me sleep, helps my skin, and helps keep me in shape !


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_I tried the ACV, but I don't think I used it for long enough to see results. It was a pain in the butt to have to stink like vinegar for 20 minutes every night. I would have to stand in front of a fan to let it dry. My boyfriend surprisingly liked the smell, "Baby you smell like a pickle!! Mmmm!!" He's weird. I'm thinking about chemical peels, but dammit they're expensive and I don't have insurance to go to a dermatologist. I had a lactic peel once and I guess it was just too weak for me because I saw no difference. Maybe if I'd had more than one, but again, EXPENSIVE!!_

 
LOL yeah, the stink really is unfortunate..not to mention it makes my eyes sting (I use it full strength). hmm did you leave it on overnight, or just the 20 minutes? 

I know all that other stuff is expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you can't even be sure if you'll get good results..

ps your bf is weird, that stuff STINKS!


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Machinegun_Cali* 

 
_Neutrogena Skin Id stuff works great for me. I used Proactiv for about 3 years with so so results. Since I was about 10 or 11 Ive tried every damn OTC drugstore acne regimen with so so to crappy results.

 So pretty much now I stick to skin ID with L'oreal's pink skin genesis soap sometimes ( it comes in a pump which is grrrreat for in the shower). I exfoliate with olay 2 step micro dermabrasion thingy. I also use Biore pore strips. Best thing I can say that has worked for me though that I havent seen other gals post is ......exercise !!! When I exercise regularly ( jogging, swimming, breaking a good sweat and getting my heart pumping) it makes my skin look fab. Obviously wash off real well in the shower after wards but exercise does wonders for me ! It helps me sleep, helps my skin, and helps keep me in shape !_

 
I'm too lazy to exercise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always start off really enthusiastic but I just can't take the pain and tiredness and before you know it I've stopped completely lol...no self will


----------



## ashk36 (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_LOL yeah, the stink really is unfortunate..not to mention it makes my eyes sting (I use it full strength). hmm did you leave it on overnight, or just the 20 minutes? 

I know all that other stuff is expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you can't even be sure if you'll get good results.._

 
I did leave it on overnight. I would stand in front of a fan til it dried. I used it diluted, and I used it full strength as well. Maybe I'd have seen a difference if I'd stuck with it...no telling. Maybe I'll try it again.

 Quote:

  ps your bf is weird, that stuff STINKS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
You have NO idea.


----------



## pink_lily82 (Nov 12, 2009)

Here's my current regimen and I must say that it's been working pretty well so far. 

AM:
- Neutrogena Acne Stress Control Oil-Free Power-Cream Wash

PM: 
- Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil to take off my makeup
- Clean and Clear Deep Action Cream Cleanser to clean my face

Misc:
- Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque once a week. 
- Clean and Clear Advantage Spot treatment on blemishes before I go to bed. 
- Biore pore strips for blackheads on my nose
- Either St. Ive's Apricot Scrub or MAC Microfine Refinisher Exfoliante to exfoliate once or twice a week. 

Ever since I started using the cleansing oil AND my facewash, I've noticed a difference in how clean my face felt afterwards. Since I work pretty long hours (usually 10-12 hour shifts), I work hard to make sure my makeup stays in place. And that can wreak havoc if I don't clean my face properly. I used to have milia (hard white bumps) around my eye and upper cheek area and they have pretty much gone away. My acne is hormone-related so I still get blemishes but they're disappearing a lot quicker on my new regimen. Again, I think it's because of the 2-step cleaning process. The first (using the cleansing oil) is to remove my makeup, the second (using my regular face wash) helps to get rid of excess residue/dirt/oil.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_After trying every acne/blemish product under the sun, I actually switched to a regimen that I read (I think) Nina Garcia has used. Very very simple, and with minimum chemicals.

Cetaphil face wash
Witch hazel toner
Olay Active Hydrating Cream

My skin isn't perfect yet, but after using it only a few days, my skin looks 10x better and I haven't gotten any blemishes since switching._

 
I am currently using cetaphil soap and witch hazel also. to moisturize I am using either shea butter or Clinique dramatically different. I think I will whip my shea with olive oil and continue to use that for the winter (only at night) and I will use Clinique in the warmer months. 
For a mask I am using Queen helene mint julep a couple of time a week
For exfoliating I am using St Ives blackhead clearing scrub.
My skin seems happier for now, i guess we will see as time goes on.
I still have black spots but I am using sunscreen now to see if that helps then not get darker, I am looking for a sunscreen that can be worn under foundation (clinique has one that I want to try and I also bought MAC P+P SPF 50).
I have also tried African black soap but it dries my face out. Maybe I will try it again in the summer time.


----------

